# Skiing on the Cheap - 2006-07



## Greg (Jul 25, 2006)

Well, it's time for the annual "Skiing on the Cheap" thread. Post links to ski deals you've found for the 2006-07 ski season.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jul 25, 2006)

I know ASC likes to bill its pass as the best deal in skiing ever, but lets be honest this is the best deal in skiing ever, oh ya and its cheaper.  http://www.snow.com/passsales/compare.asp


----------



## AdironRider (Jul 25, 2006)

That really is a damn good deal, to bad the only mtns so Im told that are worth going to are Vail and A basin.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jul 25, 2006)

Beaver Creek is an interesting place,  you cant even drive to the mtn  you have to take a bus to get into there, very posh. Picture stratton except more than twice the vertical at 4040 , real black diamonds, escalators to bring you to the lifts, fresh flowers in the bathrooms, and oh ya the Ritz Carlton at the base if you can afford it,NOT,  i think its 550 a night during the season.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 25, 2006)

AdironRider said:
			
		

> That really is a damn good deal, to bad the only mtns so Im told that are worth going to are Vail and A basin.



It's all realitive A-Ride, Breck is just so-so in Summit County, but compared to what we consider so-so in the East, it's a great place. The thing with Breck is the alleged crowds on the weekends are tuff to take. Hit it mid-week and skiing with someone who knows his way around it's a pretty good place.

Keystone isn't one of my favorites either, but their glades (The Outback) are alot of fun and they have $5 cat skiing. 

That pass is a great deal, plus 10X @ Vail, unreal value.


----------



## kickstand (Jul 26, 2006)

FRITOLAYGUY said:
			
		

> Beaver Creek is an interesting place,  you cant even drive to the mtn  you have to take a bus to get into there, very posh. Picture stratton except more than twice the vertical at 4040 , real black diamonds, escalators to bring you to the lifts, fresh flowers in the bathrooms, and oh ya the Ritz Carlton at the base if you can afford it,NOT,  i think its 550 a night during the season.



The nice thing about BC is it draws a very intermediate crowd, so it leaves tons of stashes for the rest of us.  The Birds of Prey area has some pretty steep stuff, and Grouse Mountain is probably the most underrated part of the resort.

After our dinners, we would hang out in the lodge at the Hyatt so we could at least pretend to live like those folks.


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 26, 2006)

we should have "skiing on the cheap west" and "skiing on the cheap east" threads


----------



## Jonni (Jul 26, 2006)

I've been looking at the Sunapee, Cannon, Gunstock college breakout pass at $199 but it may not be worth it for me as I already get a free pass to Sunapee. Though $199 for two or three places does sound pretty good.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 26, 2006)

Jonni said:
			
		

> I've been looking at the Sunapee, Cannon, Gunstock college breakout pass at $199 but it may not be worth it for me as I already get a free pass to Sunapee. Though $199 for two or three places does sound pretty good.



Since you are LSC, $199 to ski Cannon is a good deal.  


But then again $199 at Burke is a better deal....when you factor in that it is 10 miles from LSC vs. 45 miles.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 26, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> we should have "skiing on the cheap west" and "skiing on the cheap east" threads



Good idea.


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 27, 2006)

too bad jay and burke do not do reciprical on their college passes. i think the jay college pass gets free night skiing at bolton though. $199 for cannon with the gunstock option isn't shaby but burke isn't that much more expensive and is half an hour closer to the college, you'd save the distance in gas easily after a few trips. tough choices as always!


----------



## Bkroon9175 (Jul 28, 2006)

I am still an advocate for SKI NH passes.     Flexible, cheaper than full price, can be exchanged for lesson, rental and pass etc.

These are always part of our winter plans.


----------



## kbroderick (Jul 28, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> too bad jay and burke do not do reciprical on their college passes. i think the jay college pass gets free night skiing at bolton though.



Actually, the Jay Peak and Bolton "Double Major" pass is a full-reciprocal pass--it's good at both mountains, no blackout dates.  $229 until 1 November, $299 after 1 November.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jul 28, 2006)

I still think the Catamount pass at 249 that includes night skiing is a great deal, 199 if you got in early.. Too bad they dont team up with nearby butternut.


----------



## Greg (Jul 28, 2006)

FRITOLAYGUY said:
			
		

> I still think the Catamount pass at 249 that includes night skiing is a great deal, 199 if you got in early.. Too bad they dont team up with nearby butternut.


It's been asked. See Q&A #2:

http://skiing.alpinezone.com/articles/challenge/2004/response.htm?resort=butternut


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jul 28, 2006)

I took a hike up there yesterday, things seem to be coming along well with the new Quad they are installing..  Thx for that link Greg i didnt see that before.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 31, 2006)

FRITOLAYGUY said:
			
		

> I still think the Catamount pass at 249 that includes night skiing is a great deal, 199 if you got in early.. Too bad they dont team up with nearby butternut.



I purchased my pass for Catamount today.  The website says they offer discounts at other mountains.  Does anyone know which mountains they have a relationship with?  

I also grabbed one of those savings cards from Ski Sundown.  I'll take 50% off the Wednesday night AZ gatherings.


----------



## catskills (Aug 1, 2006)

FRITOLAYGUY said:
			
		

> I took a hike up there yesterday, things seem to be coming along well with the new Quad they are installing..  Thx for that link Greg i didnt see that before.


Thanks for the Catamount photos of the Belleayre SuperChief lift being installed at Catamount.  I was beginning to think Catamount would not get around to installing it this year.  

Belleayre Season Pass 
Like previous years, Belleyre has the youth (ages 6-17) season pass for $170.   This is a great deal for kids.  They also have a free bus ride from Kingston to Belleayre.    Not a bad deal for a ski areas with a high speed quad

*New this Season at Belleayre is the "The Transferable Season Pass" *This is one of the best deals in the history of Belleayre. Purchase a Transferable Pass for only $1200.00 and you or anyone else you would like may use this pass once a day, everyday, all season long.  Get together with 8 friends and split up the dates which comes 1200/8 = $150 per person.  Also great for multiple couples that take turns in the lodge with their new born baby ot toddler.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2006)

FRITOLAYGUY said:
			
		

> I took a hike up there yesterday, things seem to be coming along well with the new Quad they are installing..  Thx for that link Greg i didnt see that before.


Thanks for the pics. That quad will make for a huge improvement at Catamount! That little hill seems to be doing all the right things...


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Aug 1, 2006)

Bretton Woods is a bit out of my striking range but they seem to have a pretty sweet deal if you buy their adult 499 pass..   One night at that very nice looking hotel at the bottom of the hill, 3 days at cannon,  2 comp tickets for a friend , and unlimited skiing and night skiing, very nice.

2006/07 ALPINE SEASON PASSES



The BodeONE pass!  
An alpine and Nordic pass valid any day of the 2006/07 season.
PLUS:

LIMITED TIME OFFER - Purchase your Adult or Senior pass before September 15, 2006 and receive a one-night stay at The Mount Washington Hotel (midweek, non-holiday). 
Night skiing or riding on any Friday, Saturday or holiday periods when night skiing is offered.  
Three days of skiing or riding during the 2005/06 season at nearby Cannon Mountain. 
A 20% discount on apparel & accessories and a 10% discount on ski & snowboard equipment at TreeTop Sports 
NEW - Bring A Friend!  Receive two complimentary Bretton Woods lift tickets valid any day during the 2006/07 season!


----------



## thebigo (Aug 1, 2006)

Does anybody know how they define/verify 'college student' for the college breakout pass. They include grad students? Is it based on the number of credits?


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 6, 2006)

It looks like the Threedom Pass (Loon, Cranmore and Waterville) lets grad students in on the student pass ($229!!!!). You just have to show more than 9 credits to qualify. I'm getting 21 each this semester and next, so I think that I'll be going for that deal. 

Here's what the Threedom site says:

_# Proof of current semester full-time enrollment; i.e., college schedule or proof of payment from registrar's office.
# Even if your photo is on file and/or you were a previous passholder, you must provide to the Season Pass Office proof of current full-time enrollment (undergraduate, 12 hours; graduate 9 hours), plus a student ID, before the pass will be reactivated or issued.._

Anybody have any reason to think that's not the deal? I know some of you are real Loonies...


----------



## Vortex (Aug 7, 2006)

Not sure.  They did have a small area open this weekend selling passes.  I have had success sending e-mails to them in the past usually 2 day response time.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 29, 2006)

Well people who know were Potter Bros. Ski Shops are located, or you can get them off their website, can get flex tickets.  They are mainly for the mountains of Bellaire, Whindam, Hunter, Catamount, Jimney, and a few others.  Tickets are very cheap and can be used on 1 of like 4 select says during winter.

I have bought the Bellayre one in the past for around $15 on a weekend.  They aren’t available yet, usually they are available at the end of Sept. or so.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 29, 2006)

Jonni said:


> I've been looking at the Sunapee, Cannon, Gunstock college breakout pass at $199 but it may not be worth it for me as I already get a free pass to Sunapee. Though $199 for two or three places does sound pretty good.



This pass is now $219.


----------



## Sky (Aug 29, 2006)

Mountains Of Distinction program is available through several regional venues.  The cooperative agreement between independent ski areas provides 1/2 price lift tix to participating MoD resorts.  THey honor YOUR home-resort pass when YOUR pass is valid.  

SO...if I buy Wa's "Bronze Pass", good for 7-nights per week all season and MID-Week Non-vaca/Non-Holiday...I can go to any participating resort and get a 1/2 price lift ticket for those same times.  I used it last year @ Okemo.  No Questions Asked!

Check it out @ http://www.getskiing.net/index.cfm

Participating resorts include:

Jay, Wachusett, Jimminy Peak, Okemo, Sunapee, Shawnee Peak, Windham, Mount Sainte Sauveur.  I think Wa has a special arrangement with Sugar Bush.  I know it's listed on Wa's site...but it's not listed on the MoD site.

...and for some reaon, I can't access Wa's page.  hmmmm.  For those interested, go to www.wachusett.com and "search" for Mountains of Distinction on the winter site.  I think Wa made a separate deal with SB similar to MoD's deal.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 29, 2006)

thebigo said:


> Does anybody know how they define/verify 'college student' for the college breakout pass. They include grad students? Is it based on the number of credits?



IT INCLUDES GRAD STUDENTS.  I got one last season as a law student.  ID and letter were needed.  No real big deal.  Now $219.


----------



## skibum9995 (Aug 29, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> This pass is now $219.


Not sure where you saw this but it looks to be $225.

http://www.cannonmt.com/store.php?pc=11&mc=35&pid=59&lid=8


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 29, 2006)

skibum9995 said:


> Not sure where you saw this but it looks to be $225.
> 
> http://www.cannonmt.com/store.php?pc=11&mc=35&pid=59&lid=8



You're right.  $225.  I was thinking of Burke's pass after their deadline.


----------



## skibum9995 (Aug 29, 2006)

$225 is still pretty good deal. It's only 5-6 days depending on where and when you go.


----------



## Talisman (Aug 31, 2006)

If you don't want to buy a season pass and want to still save on lift tickets at a variety of mtns check out www.skiclub.com and look under benefits.  There are CSC Ski days and bulk tickets at many places in VT and a few ski days in NH.  To particpate you need to join a CT based ski club and many permit 'virtual' members.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Aug 31, 2006)

Sugarbush's College Pass for $319 is available to any fulltime college student, you need ID and letter from Registrar. Class schedule not good enough. You also can get the pass if you graduated in 2006, that should help a few people.


----------



## dmo (Sep 18, 2006)

This thread seems a lot smaller than it did last year. Is there another one kicking around somewhere?

So, for those who may be in the same boat as me, here's my pre-season research:

(My boat, by the way, looks to be, NYC-based and not planning to purchase a season pass or seasonal lodging)

Hunter:
If you purchase both the Big Lift Card and the Triple Peaks Card (limit, one per customer), you're looking at a minimum of 4 lift tickets for about $140. They're good anytime except holidays. So, assuming you rocked them only on weekends... that's a savings of about $90.
http://www.huntermtn.com/biglift.html
http://www.huntermtn.com/triplepeaks.html

Windham:
Potter Brothers Preffered Customer Card runs $30. Including some other schwag, it gives you an anytime Windham ticket. (Windham single day tickets run as much as $59.)
http://www.potterbrothers.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/59/products_id/34

Belleayre:
According to my officemate, any one with a ski club membership gets $10 off any day at Belleayre. Allegedly, if you don't have a ski club membership, you can join the Belleayre club for $15. Also, although I couldn't find it on the website, in years past, you could ski free on your birthday (or it's equivalent).
http://www.belleayre.com/winter/lift.htm

Anyone got any other New York area deals?


Of course, if this Park City job pulls through...


----------



## rjc1976 (Sep 18, 2006)

dmo said:


> Also, although I couldn't find it on the website, in years past, you could ski free on your birthday (or it's equivalent).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trtaylor (Sep 18, 2006)

> Windham:
> Potter Brothers Preffered Customer Card runs $30. Including some other schwag, it gives you an anytime Windham ticket. (Windham single day tickets run as much as $59.)
> http://www.potterbrothers.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/59/products_id/34



I bought a Potter Bros. card today. Probably only use if for the Windham ticket.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 18, 2006)

trtaylor said:


> I bought a Potter Bros. card today. Probably only use if for the Windham ticket.



During the year they sell discount tickets to the local mountains(look on their site for exact mountains)  the 10% off can also be used when buying these dicount tickets.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 19, 2006)

Shouldn't this thread be a stickie?


----------



## Greg (Sep 19, 2006)

Stucked.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 19, 2006)

what about good midweek discounts?
I know magic is $25 midweek all the time. 
Catamount was $15 on tuesdays last year, i believe.
anyone know any other good midweek deals for NON college students?


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 19, 2006)

Butternut 15dollars every Mon-THU


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 19, 2006)

actually Catamount is also 15 dollars M-THU just like butternut, non holiday weeks


----------



## 2knees (Sep 21, 2006)

bromley is $25 midweek.


----------



## Greg (Sep 21, 2006)

This is a pretty good deal - *Powder Passport*. The seven day card brings the price to just under $43 / day. No blackouts.

Another deal I found: starting March 13, 2007, you can ski Butternut any day for $15 / day.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 21, 2006)

Greg said:


> This is a pretty good deal - *Powder Passport*. The seven day card brings the price to just under $43 / day. No blackouts.
> 
> Another deal I found: starting March 13, 2007, you can ski Butternut any day for $15 / day.



I saw the Powder deal also. I just don't get to many of those mountains.... But I like the option.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 23, 2006)

Im not sure if they are doing it this year, but last year Price chopper had some good deals on 3-pack lift tickets to various mountains, ill have to check into or if anyone else knows?


----------



## rob56789 (Sep 23, 2006)

The only problem with catammount is they are more likely to get rain than hunter belleayre or windham.  I had a season pass to catamount last year and the begginning of the season was great but after that thier was not as much snow and alot more rain.  A great deal for college students is at windham 249 for a season pass.  But i am still not sure if i will get a pass to windham or catamount this year.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 23, 2006)

Windham does have a good deal for college students but 960bucks for an adult season pass is a little absurd dont ya think?


----------



## rob56789 (Sep 23, 2006)

Yeah thats unreal considering you can get all those multi mountain passes out west and in vermont for cheaper than that


----------



## billski (Sep 26, 2006)

*See Warren Miller Film, Get Freebies*

Warren Miller’s film “Off the Grid” 2006-2007
  Go to the film, get the freebies shown below:

  FREEBIES VARY BY STATE – CONSULT THE web page for venue specific giveaways.  It’s my understanding the freebie list is not complete yet.  Examples of the more interesting ones are shown.

  VENUES AND SHOWTIMES
  MASSACHUSETTS
*FOR METRO BOSTON, FREEBIES INCLUDE:*
*FREE MID-WEEK LIFT TICKET TO SUGARLOAF/USA*
*FREE MID-WEEK LIFT TICKET TO SUNDAY RIVER*
*2 FOR 1 LIFT TICKET TO KILLINGTON*
*(Blackout days apply on the above.)*
*$25 OFF ANY PURCHASE OF $100 OR MORE AT SKI MARKET, *OFFER EXPIRES: 12/15/06.
*a FREE Skiing (magazine) subscription to all attendees!*

  all dates 2006-2007 
  Boston Berklee Performance Center 11/10 6:30 & 9:30
 Boston  Berklee Performance  Center 11/11 6:00 & 9:00 
  Tickets available at Woburn, Danvers and Boston Ski Markets, Ticketmaster, and the Berklee Perfomance Center box office.

  Beverly  Endicott College Auditorium 11/4 8:00 
  Tickets available at Woburn, Danvers and Boston Ski Markets, Ticketmaster and the Endicott College box office the night of the show only.

  Pittsfield The Colonial Theatre 12/6 6:00 & 9:00 
  Tickets available at Plaine's and The Colonial Theatre box office (www.thecolonialtheatre.org or 413.997.4444).

  Somerville Somerville Theatre 11/8 8:00
Somerville Somerville Theater 11/9 7:00 & 10:00 
  Tickets available at Woburn, Danvers and Boston Ski Markets, Ticketmaster, and the Somerville Theatre box office.

  For the following, go to the site below for ticket purchase locations:

  NEW HAMPSHIRE
  Bretton Woods Bretton Woods Mtn. Resort Lodge 11/24 7:00     
  Keene Colonial Theatre 11/10 7:00     
  Lebanon Lebanon Opera House 11/21 6:00 & 9:00
Lebanon Lebanon Opera House 11/22 7:00 
  For Lebanon, freebies include:
*FREE MID-WEEK LIFT TICKET TO KILLINGTON*
*FREE MID-WEEK LIFT TICKET TO ATTITASH*
*FREE LIFT TICKET TO ASCUTNEY MOUNTAIN*

  Manchester Palace Theatre 11/4 6:00     
  Plymouth  Plymoth State Auditorium 10/20 7:00     
  Plymouth  Plymoth State Auditorium 10/21 7:00     
  Portsmouth The Music Hall 11/15 6:00 & 9:00 
Portsmouth The Music Hall 11/16 6:00 & 9:00 

  VERMONT
  Burlington Flynn Theatre 11/18 6:00 & 9:00
Burlington Flynn Theater 11/19 4:00 & 7:00
  For Burlington, freebies include:
*FREE MID-WEEK LIFT TICKET TO KILLINGTON*
*FREE MID-WEEK LIFT TICKET TO MOUNT SNOW*
*$25 OFF OF A $100 PURCHASE AT ALPINE SHOP*

  Killington Snow Shed Conference Ctr 11/25 7:00     
  Stowe  Vermont Ski  Museum 12/26 7:00 & 9:30     
  Stowe  Vermont Ski  Museum 12/27 7:00     
  Stowe  Vermont Ski  Museum 12/28 7:00    

  MAINE
  Portland Merrill Auditorium 11/17 6:30 & 9:30
  RHODE ISLAND
  Providence Avon Cinema 11/1 6:00 & 9:00
*FREE MID-WEEK LIFT TICKET TO KILLINGTON*
*FREE MID-WEEK LIFT TICKET TO SUNDAY  RIVER*
  CONNECTICUT
  Hartford The Bushnell - Mortenson Hall 11/3 6:30 & 9:30
  Stamford Stamford Center for Arts - Palace Theatre 11/2 8:00

* Sorry If I didn't list your state.  It's all here:*

*For More Info:*
http://www.skinet.com/skinet/warren_miller/article/0,26908,1538338,00.html


----------



## billski (Sep 26, 2006)

*Deals: Stowe Club Appreciation Days 2006-07*

ANNOUNCEMENTS
       2006-2007 SKI CLUB/ SKI COUNCIL SKI APPRECIATION DAYS
*December 1-3, 2006; January 15-18, 2007; March 21-25, 2007*

*Who?*   All Ski Club Councils and Members
*What?*  Ski/Ride for as little as *$37 a day*

*Adult Lift Tickets* (13-64yrs old)            
1-day=$37                                             
2-day=$62                                         
3-day=$88                                             
4-day=$114                                            
5-day=$133                                             

*Child/Senior Lift Tickets* (6-12 & 65+)
1-day=$21       
2-day=$26
3-day=$36      
4 day=$46      
5-day=$54


You must bring your ski club card* and a photo ID to get your discounted vouchers!

*If your ski club/council does not have membership cards, please have the president of your club fax a list of members in advance on club letterhead to 802-253-3439.

http://www.stowegroups.com/announcements/index.php?id=7


----------



## Greg (Sep 26, 2006)

Greg said:


> This is a pretty good deal - *Powder Passport*. The seven day card brings the price to just under $43 / day. No blackouts.



Just got issued a coupon code for free standard US Shipping for the *Powder Passport*. This coupon code ends 10/31/06:

*freegocardshipping*


----------



## Greg (Sep 26, 2006)

Greg said:


> Just got issued a coupon code for free standard US Shipping for the *Powder Passport*. This coupon code ends 10/31/06:
> 
> *freegocardshipping*



And this code is good for 5% off 1 and 2 day cards:

*1and2daydiscount*

That expires on Saturday, 9/30.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 29, 2006)

Flex tickets from Potter Brother's Ski Shop......

http://www.potterbrothers.com/catalog/discount_tickets.php


----------



## ts01 (Oct 3, 2006)

FYI - Jiminy Peak value card with free lift ticket (by 11/26):  

This offer in an email today from Jiminy Peak:

"Buy A Value Card and Get a FREE Lift Ticket!
Value Cards are back and if you purchase before November 26th you’ll receive a free lift ticket, valid anytime non-holiday, Sunday through Thursday during the 2006/2007 winter season. Value Cards cost just $36 and are valid for $15 off a lift ticket anytime you ski or ride at Jiminy. Value Card holders are also entitled to additional savings on State Days and Men’s and Ladies’ Twilight. Value Cards are on sale now and can be purchased over the phone by calling (413) 738-5500 ext. 3090, online at jiminypeak.com or in person at the resort."

Not a bad deal at all, even if you ski just a couple of days at JP it makes sense to pick up this card before 11/26.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 5, 2006)

Whiteface/Gore for $50, fully transferable any time.

http://werebearltd.com/WFStore/SnowSampler.htm


----------



## trtaylor (Oct 16, 2006)

Hawkshot99 said:


> During the year they sell discount tickets to the local mountains(look on their site for exact mountains)  the 10% off can also be used when buying these dicount tickets.



Cool. That is good to know.  Thanks.


----------



## Ski Diva (Oct 16, 2006)

Got a postcard in the mail from Eastern Mountain Sports: get a free lift ticket to either Stowe, Waterville Valley, Loon, or Cranmore if you buy 2 pieces of their SYNC outerwear.


----------



## Greg (Oct 18, 2006)

http://news.alpinezone.com/10532/


----------



## Beartrap (Oct 19, 2006)

I am still waiting for my Ski Vermont annual mailing. 3 Lift tickets to participating resorts for 120.00. They allow copies, if I get it this year and anybody is interested I would be glad to email the form to them.


----------



## Rushski (Oct 20, 2006)

Almost overlooked my wife's Entertainment book.  Just thought it was for restaurants that no one went to.  There is actually many "2 for 1" deals in the Southern NH/Maine edition.  Sure the Mass one has most of the same ski areas.  Most are blacked out for Saturdays and holiday periods, some are M-F and a few actually have NO restrictions.

Also under the Gear section, I reported about the Descente jacket deal which gives you a passport for 34 lift tickets throughout the US and some in Canada.  Only four from New England (Wawa, Bretton, Jay and Waterville) and a couple from NY (Holiday, Hunter).  One pass per area and NO blackouts.

Will report during the season if any area is trying to balk or just act as if it is a hassle to honor these...


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 30, 2006)

December 15th Attitash is free. No strings attached, just go and ski.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 31, 2006)

Beartrap said:


> I am still waiting for my Ski Vermont annual mailing. 3 Lift tickets to participating resorts for 120.00. They allow copies, if I get it this year and anybody is interested I would be glad to email the form to them.


 

My friend just gave me a copy. It's actually 3 days for $125 or 5 days for $200 good at just about every resort in VT, does have the normal blackout days during holiday periods. I'm going to get a couple, worth it just for Stowe, Sugarbush, Burke and Jay.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 31, 2006)

andyzee said:


> My friend just gave me a copy. It's actually 3 days for $125 or 5 days for $200 good at just about every resort in VT, does have the normal blackout days during holiday periods. I'm going to get a couple, worth it just for Stowe, Sugarbush, Burke and Jay.


 

If anyone is interested in this, just right mouse click on this link and save: http://killingtonaccessrd.com/skivt/SkiVT.doc


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 2, 2006)

Just saw this on the K-Mart website:  



> VERMONT/NEW HAMPSHIRE DAYS
> Residents of Vermont and New Hampshire ski for $36 at Killington and Pico Mountain every Tuesday and Wednesday this season (excluding 2/20-2/21/07).  Just swing by any Guest Service Desk at any base lodge to sign up for your FREE Vermont/New Hampshire Card that can be taken to any ticket window to receive a discounted ticket.



$36 to ski Killington.  Great deal.


----------



## win (Nov 3, 2006)

Sugarbush's College Pass is $319 and given the terrain, the two new parks being created by Superparx (www.superparx.com) and the length of the season is a great deal. They are NO blackouts.  The deadline is extended to 11/10 inorder to see the new features at Burton's event on 11/10.

The annual Birthday celebration where you can ski for $5.50 is being held on Friday, December 22nd.  This was the price of the original ticket when the resort opened 12/25/58.


----------



## I_Bike_Alone (Nov 6, 2006)

Not sure if anyone mentioned it but in the CT Beer Market Harpoon IPA's come with some sort of coupon for Okemo, possibly killington? Not sure because they came on a 12 pack, i happened to pick up something else. Cheers


----------



## hammer (Nov 7, 2006)

I was just checking out Sunapee's web site and they have their "Cares and Shares" day on Sunday, 10 December -- bring in 5 non-perishable food items and a lift ticket is only $25.  They also have one at the end of the season (if they are open that late).

http://www.mountsunapee.com/mtsunapeewinter/onthemountain/events/specialevents.asp


----------



## FridayHiker (Nov 7, 2006)

Does anyone know whether Bretton Woods is still doing the Sunday Special for Coos/Grafton/Carroll County residents?  I haven't heard anything about it since the resort was sold.


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Nov 10, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> December 15th Attitash is free. No strings attached, just go and ski.



Thanks!!


----------



## billski (Nov 18, 2006)

Bolton Valley      $4 tickets 12/19-23 to celebrate new TTB Vista Quad!


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 18, 2006)

billski said:


> Bolton Valley      $4 tickets 12/19-23 to celebrate new TTB Vista Quad!


strange, that sounds like the same promo they offered last year. i did not see anything on their web site about this promo.


----------



## FridayHiker (Nov 18, 2006)

99 Restaurants are offering a free ticket to either Okemo or Sunapee with purchase of $100 worth of gift cards.

If you eat there occasionally anyway, it seems like a good deal.  I couldn't find anything about it on-line, but there is information about it at the restaurants.


----------



## rob56789 (Dec 5, 2006)

Just wanted to let everyone know belleyre is having a 15 dollar skier appreciation day on december 15th


----------



## andyzee (Dec 5, 2006)

rob56789 said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know belleyre is having a 15 dollar skier appreciation day on december 15th


 
Everyone will be at Hunter that day, but I don't see your name on the list  http://forums.alpinezone.com/11001-hunter-friday-12-15-2006-a-8.html#post126892


----------



## rob56789 (Dec 5, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Everyone will be at Hunter that day, but I don't see your name on the list  http://forums.alpinezone.com/11001-hunter-friday-12-15-2006-a-8.html#post126892




O man i wish i could go but i already told my grandpa i would ski with him at belleayre but next time you guys are skiing in the catskills or berkshires i should definitly be able to go.:uzi:


----------



## billski (Dec 6, 2006)

*SkiNH Ski free NH 4th graders and all-states 5th Graders*

WOW!  I never realized this deal included 5th-grade out of staters.  I called SkiNH just to verify.  I've only got one 5th grader left / I'll have to find more....  Looks like I'm game...

Deals -NH Ski Free for 4th Graders in NH & 5th Graders from All States ski free!
SKI NH - 4TH AND 5TH GRADE PROGRAMS
"2006/07 Earn Your Turns & Snowsports Passport" 

My "Cheap Alarm" is sounding loud and furious over this one.  This is an awesome deal for 5th graders from any state.  

In The 4th grade program, the kids complete a small project on ski history under the guidance of the teacher and submit it.  The 5th graders do no work, just pay $20.

In return the kid gets a coupon book good for 1 to 3  free lift tickets per area.  It's not just a few areas, it is prettymuch all areas.

Blackout dates are suprisingly minimal.  Additionally there are lots of amazing discounts for accompanying grown-up kids including % off lessons and 2 for 1 adult tix.

Signup in advance.
http://skinh.com/kids.cfm

Examples: 
Cannon - 2 free tix for the child AND $10 off adult ticket.
Waterville - 1 free tix, 1 free learn to ski package for child or adult.
Wildcat - 3 free tix for the child
Sunapee - 2 free tix for the child
Attitash - 1 free tix for the child
Crotched - 3 free tix for the child, AND one free adult ticket with the purchase of an adult.  
More: http://skinh.com/5thgradeoffers.cfm 

Take your kidz, take your grandkidz.  Skiing on the cheap for sure!


----------



## FridayHiker (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks for the SkiNH stuff!

Okay, you all will probably shoot me for posting this since it's probably only of interest to parents, but just in case there's anyone else here who has kids, I'll post it anyway.

Cannon has made the learning chair (Brookside) free this year, so if you want to start your little ones at Cannon, you no longer have to buy a Brookside ticket, which used to be ridiculously expensive for what it was.  That's great for people who prefer the western Whites, as part of Bretton Woods' free learning terrain is so flat that a 25-pound toddler often winds up slowing down to a stop.

Bretton Woods is still doing the Sunday Special for northern NH residents.  Only change is that they now go on sale at 12:00 instead of 12:30.

On the other side of the Whites, King Pine is doing family night skiing for $42 for a family of four, 4PM - 9PM.  An optional race is included on Saturday nights.  Yes, I know it's only 350' of vertical.  That's why I warned you this was a family post.  :lol:


----------



## billski (Dec 6, 2006)

*VT JAY  PEAK Sat/Sun Dec. 9 and 10*

Jay  Peak this weekend, Dec. 9 and 10, 2006 tickets are 2 for 1 (this weekend price has not yet been set) when you bring the latest 242 newsletter.  Signup for the newsletter here or write me privately I’ll send you a copy.
http://www.jaypeakresort.com/en/jay_peak/conditions/


----------



## billski (Dec 6, 2006)

*too bad!*



FridayHiker said:


> Thanks for the SkiNH stuff!
> 
> Okay, you all will probably shoot me for posting this since it's probably only of interest to parents, but just in case there's anyone else here who has kids, I'll post it anyway.



Too bad!  No apologies necessary and thanks for the tips.  We all get old and we were all kids once.  Many of us eventually have kids.  Families badly need the discounts worse than singles.  Imagine the cost of a weekend for 5 at Stowe; That's why we go to Bolton now for less than half the price (with discount tickets)!
Besides, getting more kids on the slope will pay for my senior citizens pass subsidy years from now (as long as they don't keep jacking the age up, 70, 75...)


----------



## tcharron (Dec 6, 2006)

billski said:


> WOW!  I never realized this deal included 5th-grade out of staters.  I called SkiNH just to verify.  I've only got one 5th grader left / I'll have to find more....  Looks like I'm game...



Yea, I just found out about it twards the end of last year when my son was in 5th grade, to bad for me.  Hopefully it will still be around in about a year when my son enters 4th grade, which they also have a program for.


----------



## billski (Dec 6, 2006)

*followup*



tcharron said:


> Yea, I just found out about it twards the end of last year when my son was in 5th grade, to bad for me.  Hopefully it will still be around in about a year when my son enters 4th grade, which they also have a program for.



I got a curious followup email from skinh today, which indicates that out of state 4th graders can signup for the 4th grade program, but SkiNH is just not allowed to promote it out of state.  Technicalities.
The other diff is that 4th graders only get one ticket per resort, which 5th graders get the whole package shown on the web.


----------



## kbroderick (Dec 6, 2006)

riverc0il said:


> strange, that sounds like the same promo they offered last year. i did not see anything on their web site about this promo.



Hypothetically, if we were to offer a _similar_ promo this year, it would probably be slightly different and we might consider announcing it on Monday the 11th.


----------



## hiroto (Dec 9, 2006)

*Wachusett COW Card 10% extra at AAA*

I picked up a card at Acton branch.   

----
Card of Wachusett (C.O.W. Card)

Wachusett Mountain Gift Cards are a perfect gift - any time of the year! C.O.W cards can be used for any product or service at the mountain including food and beverage, lift tickets, rentals and lessons - - even gear at Mountainside Ski Shop! Now you can even use your C.O.W card at Wachusett Village Inn!

Even better, when you pick up your C.O.W. at one of the participating AAA branches, AAA members get an additional 10% added to the value of the card. Automatically! It that simple! Just visit one of the following AAA the following branch offices:

Acton
Auburn
Leominster
Marlborough
Worcester
Providence,RI (Headquarters branch only)

And 10% will be added to the value of your C.O.W card when you pick it up at a participating AAA branch.

Special C.O.W. cards must be picked up from the participating AAA SNE branches to receive the additional 10% added onto the dollar amount loaded. This offer is for valid AAA SNE members only. Not responsible for lost or stolen C.O.W cards. Offer is not available on previous purchases or with C.O.W. cards that are not from the participating AAA SNE branch offices. Offer is non-transferable.


----------



## kbroderick (Dec 11, 2006)

*Bolton Valley: Ski 9 to 9 for $9!*

Details:
From Monday, December 18th through Friday, December 22nd, all-day tickets are only $9 each.  This means that on Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday you can *ski from 9 a.m. until 9 p.m. for $9*.

Details should be forthcoming on the website, but you may hear our radio ads or see our print ads about this promotion starting today; overall, though, it's pretty simple--adult tickets, teen tickets, junior tickets, half-day tickets--they're all $9 apiece.

(and yes, this is a specific exception to my .sig)


----------



## billski (Dec 11, 2006)

*Pico - lunch, lesson, rental and ticket for $49 midweek, hmmm....*

Posted here as a cross-reference: 

 Pico Mountain debuts an all-inclusive $49 "All In" mid-week ticket, offering skiers and riders an opportunity to enjoy all the amenities the resort has to offer for one price, including lift ticket, performance rentals, two-hour Perfect Turn ski or snowboard lesson, day passes to the Pico Sports Center and of course - lunch.
  …
  The Pico Mountain "All In" ticket is valid mid-week, non-holiday throughout the 2006-07 ski and snowboard season. The "All In" ticket includes a $12 lunch voucher valid at the Pico Lodge, featuring new menu items such as a Pastrami Reuben sandwich and Mother's Meatloaf with caramelized onions.

The $49 "All In" ticket is valid for all skiers and riders, including Adults, Young Adults, Juniors and Seniors. Kids 5 and under ski or ride free with a paying adult.

source: http://news.alpinezone.com/11828/


Sheesh, I'll take it just for the ticket and Reuben! :wink:
(as long as they don't try to sell me a condo too!)
Think I can fake them out as a beginner???


----------



## C2H5OH (Dec 14, 2006)

*WorkingAdvantage.com*

I did not find this deal being mentioned on this thread, but if it was, please pardon me.

I your company participates in WorkingAdvantage.com then you can buy ski tickets for a discounted price: http://www.workingadvantage.com/products/subcategory.cfm?categoryID=8&subcatID=364

For example discounted any day adult ticket for Whiteface is 44.95, which is a better deal then getting their Snow Sampler for ~$51  (199+5delivery) / 4. By the way tommorow is the last day to Buy SnowSampler.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Dec 14, 2006)

kbroderick said:


> *Bolton Valley: Ski 9 to 9 for $9!*
> 
> Details:
> From Monday, December 18th through Friday, December 22nd, all-day tickets are only $9 each.  This means that on Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday you can *ski from 9 a.m. until 9 p.m. for $9*.
> ...



Thanks for your post. I thought I heard on the boobtube or maybe WDEV on the radio an ad for this but went to the website, saw nothing so I assumed I had misheard it. Assuming temps go as predicted and you can start making snow this weekend, any idea as to how much terrain will be open next week?


----------



## haines (Dec 14, 2006)

Skiing on the cheap, real cheap

King Ridge in New London NH  Nice 1st run gotta hike up
Bring Tele-eguipment

Tenney Mtn   Gotta Hike up though


----------



## kbroderick (Dec 15, 2006)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Thanks for your post. I thought I heard on the boobtube or maybe WDEV on the radio an ad for this but went to the website, saw nothing so I assumed I had misheard it. Assuming temps go as predicted and you can start making snow this weekend, any idea as to how much terrain will be open next week?



We've got 3 lifts and 6 trails open right now and are hopeful that we'll be able to get an additional lift operating with a few days of snowmaking weather.  Cooperative weather would be a big help, and some natural snow would be _really_ nice, too--the weather for the past couple of days hasn't been particularly helpful for opening more terrain, although it has made being outside and on the snow a rather pleasant experience.


----------



## C2H5OH (Dec 15, 2006)

*SkiBarn rental deals*

When one rents ski for a season @ SkiBarn, you get an envelope with some valuable coupons, like:

- free Hunter BigLift card (sold for $49 overwise)
- free Belleayre Card (sold for $89), with first ticket free
- valuable Mt Peter coupon

as well as multiple free Youth tickets to Mountain Creek, Stratton, etc.

For me Belleayre Card was was a very good deal, provided that season ski rental for my son was around $100


----------



## Skibum_dan (Dec 15, 2006)

kbroderick said:


> *Bolton Valley: Ski 9 to 9 for $9!*
> 
> Details:
> From Monday, December 18th through Friday, December 22nd, all-day tickets are only $9 each.  This means that on Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday you can *ski from 9 a.m. until 9 p.m. for $9*.
> ...




Nice! Thanks for the info.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Dec 15, 2006)

kbroderick said:


> We've got 3 lifts and 6 trails open right now and are hopeful that we'll be able to get an additional lift operating with a few days of snowmaking weather.  Cooperative weather would be a big help, and some natural snow would be _really_ nice, too--the weather for the past couple of days hasn't been particularly helpful for opening more terrain, although it has made being outside and on the snow a rather pleasant experience.



Thanks! Even tho myself and a friend have season passes at another resort we are planning on coming Fri...at that price how can one not check it out.


----------



## CatskillLodgeDeac (Dec 19, 2006)

My brothers and I just opened a Ski Lodge in Windham, NY about 2.5 hours north of New York City.  We are offering great Ski and Stay packages this season to help get our business off the ground.  We also have a shuttle bus that will drive you from Manhattan and take you straight to the Lodge provided we have at least 4 guests on the shuttle.  Give us a call or post here if you have any questions.

Check out our website at http://www.catskilllodge.com/specials.asp


----------



## SnowRider (Dec 19, 2006)

dont know if it has been said but...spend over $150 at EMS (or at least the one near me) and get one free lift ticket to magic mountain.


----------



## kbroderick (Dec 20, 2006)

kbroderick said:


> We've got 3 lifts and 6 trails open right now and are hopeful that we'll be able to get an additional lift operating with a few days of snowmaking weather.  Cooperative weather would be a big help, and some natural snow would be _really_ nice, too--the weather for the past couple of days hasn't been particularly helpful for opening more terrain, although it has made being outside and on the snow a rather pleasant experience.



We are currently anticipating summit-to-lodge skiing as of tomorrow (Thursday, 21 December)--the ops crews are hard at work smoothing out the snow piles on Sherman's Pass as we speak, so we should be able to make turns on it starting tomorrow.


----------



## catskills (Dec 24, 2006)

*Belleayre's Long List of Special Deals and Promotions*

Soon it will be cold enough to make piles of snow and mother nature will give us some of that natural snowfall.  Maybe not soon enough for some but it will happen.  Are  your ready?  

Belleayre Special Deals and Promotion 

Here are just a few of the special deal promotions:

Every day it rains you ski free.  Its a little hidden fact that skiing in the rain are some of the best snow conditions. At Belleayre you can ski all season for the price of just one ski ticket as long as it rains that is.  ;-)   Now how cool is that.  

Ski Jan 1 for $19.95 at Belleayre with a Potter Brothers Flex Ticket 

POTTER BROS FLEX DAYS - Pick up a discounted lift ticket at any Potter Bros stores, and redeem them at our ticket windows.
Monday, January 1, 2007
Sunday, January 28, 2007
Sunday, February 25, 2007
Friday, March 11, 2007

*CUSTOMER APPRECIATION DAYS* - Belleayre says "thanks" with $15 Lift Tickets:
Friday, December 15, 2006
Friday, January 12, 2007
Friday, February 16, 2007
Friday, March 9, 2007
Friday, April 13, 2007

*WINTER FESTIVAL WEEK* - $10 Lift Tickets
Monday - Friday, January 22 - 26, 2007

*SKI FREE ON YOUR BIRTHDAY*

Catskill High Peaks Lodging


----------



## billski (Dec 26, 2006)

*Sunday River 1/7/6 Kidz ski free with an adult*

On Sunday January 7th, all kids 18 and under will be able to ski for free with a paying adult.



Pray for Snow...


----------



## billski (Dec 26, 2006)

*Dealz on Tix Jan-Feb, 2007 - NH, VT, ME*

Attached below is my deals compilation for my club.  Compiled today while I am in limbo between flatland trips to places with too much rain and no snow. No necessarily methodical research.   There are inevitably some dupes from prior posts.  Hope someone finds something useful.

 Happy New Year!
  More Deals, 1/2/6

*Sunday   River*, ME 1/7 
On Sunday January 7th, all kids 18 and under will be able to ski for free with a paying adult.

*Cannon Mt.**,* NH  01/02 – 01/05
  FREE LEARN TO SKI OR RIDE WEEK – 01/02 – 01/05
Learn to ski or snowboard early this winter. Free Learn to package for ages 13 and up includes equipment, lesson, and Beginner area ticket. Lessons go out at 10 and 1:30.


  Tuesdays: Two lift tickets for $54*
Wednesdays: NH residents pay $20*
  *Blackout dates apply

  AUDI OWNERS APPRECIATION DAY – 01/28Drive your Audi to Cannon and you can ski/ride for only $14 on Sunday. You will get a $14 ticket for you and one passenger.

*Sunapee**, **NH*
  Mondays - are Magic at Mount  Sunapee. Everyone can ski or ride for only $36. Excludes holiday periods plus12/25/06 and 1/15/07.
  Tuesdays -  Every Tuesday is Ladies’ Day. For only $42, ladies can ski or ride the entire day as well as enjoy a delicious complimentary luncheon buffet in Goosefeathers Pub. Childcare is also available on Ladies’ Day at half-price (does not include child’s lesson
  Wednesday - Every Wednesday is a 2-for-1 day. There are no restrictions so bring a friend and two can ski or ride for only $58. Excludes holiday periods.
  Thursday - Bring your season pass from any other mountain and ski or ride Mount  Sunapee all day for only $39. 
  Sunday afternoon - New   Hampshire residents can take advantage of super savings on Sunday afternoons at Mount  Sunapee. Residents of New   Hampshire can ski or ride every Sunday  from 12:00-4:00 p.m. for just $29. Proof of residency is required. Excludes holiday periods.


*Wildcat, NH –*
* Valentine's Day with 2 for 1 Tickets, Wed. 2/14*

*Okemo*,  VT
*JANUARY:*

*All ladies can ski and ride all day on select Tuesdays for just $39.*

*VT/NH Wonderful $39 Wednesdays! Vermont and New Hampshire residents can ski/ride the entire day for just $39*

  Bromley
*FAMILY FRIDAYS- **January  5, 19**, 26; March 2, 9, 16, 23, 30; **April 6, 13* , mom or dad can take their two kids and one of their friends for a whole day of skiing or riding for the outrageous price of $55! A family of four skis for just $70!
*MOM'S DAY OFF*
*Feb 2nd* : Hey Mom! Show us a picture of your kid and ski or ride all day for a $15 donation to the VT-NH Affiliate of the Susan G. Komen Breast Cancer Foundation.
*Feb 14th* : Two hearts beating as one? Fabulous! Now the two of you can ski or ride as one too, all day for just $25 when you display your affection publicly – at the ticket window, mind you – with a big ol’ smooch on the lips!

  Then again, $25 midweek at Bromley…


*Magic – **EMS** Store*
  Spend over $150 at EMS and get one free lift ticket to Magic mountain.  There are actually several deals like this running around, such as 99 Restaurants.  Let us know what else you see.

*January Deals* – There are traditionally many deals offered in January.  Here is a sampling:
  Mad River: $29 Ticket Mon-Friday
  Okemo – $39 VT/NH Wed, Ladies Tues.
Cannon - 

Tuesdays: Two lift tickets for $54*
Wednesdays: NH residents pay $20*
   *Blackout dates apply


*Gunstock*: 
*On Wednesday, wo**me**n can reserve a free lesson with rentals for only $10!
*Upcoming dates include:
January 3rd
January 10th
January 24th

  January 07, 2007
  If you are in a scouting group, today is your day to ski or ride with a discounted price on tickets.

  Waterville
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]         [/FONT][/FONT]*Midweek learn to ski or snowboard for $40* thru January, starts Tuesday,  January 2, 2007 and excludes January 13-15,  2007
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]         [/FONT][/FONT]*WV Ultimate 40th Birthday Gift to You – Two Ski Tuesdays for $40*
All Season (online only with coupon, starts Tuesday, January 2nd, excludes Feb 20, 2007). Click on the birthday cupcake at waterville.com for a Two Ski Tuesdays for $40 coupon.
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]         [/FONT][/FONT]*Ski and ride FREE on your 40th birthday* – gotta prove it with a photo ID! 


*Poor Weather = More Deals*
  There is only a small sliver of good news in this lousy weather.  Due to the plentiful rainfall, only a fraction of total trails open for most Northeast areas, many have reduced ticket prices; Sugarbush is at mid-season rates, Gunstock skis for $30.  Call before you go.

*Equip**me**nt…*
  Also keep you eye out for better-than-usual mid-“winter” (is it winter really?) ski shop equipment sales.  


  My skis are waxed and by the door…



Bill


----------



## ctski (Jan 2, 2007)

*great ski deal*

Mad River Deals

January 30, 2007	Roll Back The Clock Day	To celebrate MRG's anniversary we roll back lift ticket prices to the 1948 rate of $3.50!

Cost: $3.50 Lift tickets

Jan 2 - Feb 1, 2007	January White Sale	Ski for only $29 any day Monday through Friday throughout the month of January. Not valid during holiday period (1/15/07)


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jan 2, 2007)

Every Wed. for the rest of the season you can get two Whiteface lift tickets for the price of one if you present any empty Coca Cola product  at  ticketing.
Both tickets are only good for the day of purchase.


----------



## Greg (Jan 2, 2007)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Every Wed. for the rest of the season you can get two Whiteface lift tickets for the price of one if you present any empty Coca Cola product  at  ticketing.
> Both tickets are only good for the day of purchase.



Yep. More info:

http://news.alpinezone.com/12399/


----------



## jtothewang (Jan 6, 2007)

*Catskill Lodge offers shuttle from NYC*

For those in Nyc, I found a shuttle service to/from Windham Mountain.  pick up at times-square and you are in Windham in 2.5 hrs.  of course they prefer you stay at catskill lodge, but I had a buddy that took the shuttle and was dropped off at his ski house.  a great bunch of guys run this place and they have great ski specials.  I think their mid-week starts at $65 (lodging/skiing).  check them out...http://www.catskilllodge.com


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey NY / NJ skiers and riders!

Thursday, Jan. 11, 2007

Cash in with us at Whiteface and Gore!


WILMINGTON, N.Y. – With Gore and Whiteface mountains now getting natural snow and making tons of their own, New York and New Jersey skiers and riders can capitalize on the good fortune that has befallen the Northern Adirondacks.

The Olympic Regional Development Authority (ORDA), managers of both resorts, is offering season pass holders in both states the opportunity to come north and enjoy outstanding conditions at reduced prices. 

Just present your season pass from any New York or New Jersey resort for the 2006-07 season at a ticket counter at Gore or Whiteface and obtain one of our frequent skier cards for free.

The skier / rider, depending on their needs, will receive the Empire Card, the Student Card, the Snowball Card or combinations of the three at no up-front cost. All you have to do is present that card and enjoy these big mountain experiences at discounted prices.

The Empire Card (for adults) enables the guest to purchase a lift ticket for $12 off the weekend and holiday price and $16 off the mid-week, non-holiday price.

The Student Ski Card is geared toward teens 13-19 years old and college students taking 12 or more credit hours. Youngsters can carve turns for $35 any day of the season at either resort. To qualify, college students must show proof of credits by presenting their photo along with a current class schedule or a bursar bill. 

The Snowball Card (juniors 7-12 years of age) allows the youth to buy a lift ticket for $27 at Whiteface and $20 at Gore any day of the season. 

There are no blackout dates affecting these opportunities, and since the respective cards are issued free of charge, there are no free days of skiing attached to them.

For more information on these great deals, please log on to www.whiteface.com, call 518-946-2223 or visit one of our helpful ticket sellers at the mountains.


----------



## billski (Jan 17, 2007)

*Magic (2007)*

They are doing "car pool fridays"

"Get your crew together and pack as many people as as you can into the car. Every Friday through the end of the season is Car Pool Fridays. Your entire car load skis or rides for only $50.00. "


----------



## f2racer (Jan 18, 2007)

*$10 off 1 day lift ticket if you pay with an AmEx at Wachusett*

Don't know if this has been listed yet, but I found this on google:

http://www.americanexpressofferzone...px?oid=36394&searchtype=merchant&countrycd=us

That's even more savings that the free Passport you get with a AAA membership...


----------



## Evmo (Jan 19, 2007)

Spammish, but I thought this was appropriate b/c of the weather/snow conditions...

Liftopia (www.liftopia.com) has some great discounts on Windham tickets, tomorrow is $25.99 if bought today (sunday too)...

Feel free to message me with questions, hopefully this helps some people out with some deals.

E


----------



## haines (Jan 30, 2007)

*Mt. Sunapee for 29.00 half day starting at noon*

Last Sunday As NH resident I skied Sunapee it was like real skiing too


----------



## ctski (Feb 3, 2007)

This site lists lot's of good lift ticket deals in the northeast, organized by state

www.skimiser.com


----------



## daffy (Feb 8, 2007)

I was in J&R Music in NYC yesterday and they were offering  2 free Okemo lift ticket vouchers with every $200 or more in-store purchase. I'm sure it's limited but they still had a good number yesterday. It's a tie-in with CBS radio. 

M-F, no holidays, good until closing day.


----------



## billski (Feb 8, 2007)

*Find someone who has an ASC all for 1 pass, ski for 39*

*Spiff a Friend. Bring a Buddy for  $39*
One time use offer. Bring one buddy one time for a $39 one-day lift  ticket at any All For One resort any day through February 16, 2007. Pass must be  presented & validated at time of purchase. Offer valid from January 15 -  February 16, 2007.This offer does not include rentals or clinics. This offer is  valid on the same days that your All For One Pass is valid. Not valid on  multi-day tickets. Pass must be presented & validated at time of purchase.  Cannot be combined with any other offer. Offer has no cash value. Illegal to  sell.  
 The pass is good at:  Mount Snow,  Killington, Pico, Attitash, Sunday River and Sugarloaf.


----------



## ctski (Feb 13, 2007)

$14 Valentine's Day Lift Tickets February 14th at SugarBush


----------



## win (Feb 23, 2007)

$17 at Mount Ellen (Sugarbush) on Friday, March 16th.  Happy St Patrick's Day!


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 25, 2007)

$15 lift tickets at Burke on Sundays from 12:15-4pm for the rest of the season.  You hear me talking about Burke and I know a lot of you want to try it.  No excuses now.  Get up there....before the snow is gone.


----------



## tcharron (Feb 27, 2007)

Crotched selling rest of season passes for 99$.  Only saw the ad on the snow report page:







No idea if it's a limited offer, but I'm guessing it isn't, well, except for being limited to the rest of this year.  :-D


----------



## hammer (Mar 6, 2007)

Mount Sunapee is offering an online coupon for free kids lift ticket with an adult lift ticket purchase, valid any day except Saturday through the end of the season:

http://www.mountsunapee.com/mtsunapeewinter/rates/specialdeals/onlinedeals.asp


----------

